# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Falha no funcionamento do Fórum

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Apenas hoje observei que RF esta OFF faz já algum tempo. 
Lamento o sucedido, mas na verdade também não recebi da parte de ninguém a informação de que algo de errado se passava.

Assim sendo, os "danos" também não foram grandes para ninguém  :Coradoeolhos: . Sinal que temos bons aquaristas com bons conhecimentos, e que outros sites ajudam quando não estamos ON.

----------

